# ZOTAC GeForce GT 430 1 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2010)

Today NVIDIA launches their new low-end GeForce GT 430 Series. The cards which are supposed to replace the GT 220 bring full DirectX 11 support to the table. Power consumption is also low which enables its use in media PC systems.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Kind of a disapointing card for the price.  I hope actual prices are sub-$70, otherwise the card isn't worth it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Very disappointing IMO considering a GTS250 can be had for this price after rebate.  I guess if you _must_ have DX11


----------



## Disparia (Oct 11, 2010)

Searched for GT 430 on Newegg and the only result was the game "Farming Stimulator". Kind of a bad omen... perhaps it's the only game that'll run smoothly? 

Seriously though, nice power consumption. Was looking at a GT 240 as a low-power short-board folder in my storage server, but this looks like it'll be good for the same or better PPD at 20 less watts draw?


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 11, 2010)

I7 920 + FullHD res seems a bit lame for a GT430...


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd love to see a legacy card in those benchmarks. NO-ONE is going to be interested in comparing a 430 against a 460/480 or a 58x0/59x0 etc. But I'm sure people are interested in updating second machines or business workstations by taking out old power hungry, hot, noisy x800's, 37x0's, NV280's etc. and replacing them with these more eco-friendly options, OR, compare with embedded graphics as upgrades to ION or Intel IGP.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 11, 2010)

I would have cried while watching that benchmark... but well it has to be done


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

lol....yeah.  Even the GTS450 I just bought gets under 2 FPS!  :shadedshu

Sounds like a terribly coded game


----------



## zsolt_93 (Oct 11, 2010)

It really is just a power and eco friendly gt220 as i can see with the added dx11 despite having the same roots with the gtx460. It should only be buyed if this is what you want a slow card for a lot of money. I'm not saying that is bad, but a 9500GT or a GT220 can still do the same job. I think the most rentable is the GT240 of all these if you want a htpc. It is the same with 96 cores 16ROP-s(8 more) an is also available with GDDR5.

So what is this card meant for?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Oct 11, 2010)

the spec on the first page say that it only has 4 rops while gpu-z shows 16 rops.  what does it really have?  if it has 16rop with 96sp then it should be a pretty damn good dedicated physx card.

nvm,  I read the fine print under pic!


----------



## wolf (Oct 11, 2010)

really has 4 ROPS, W1z says so under the GPU-Z screenshot on the overclocking page. pity too, 8 ROPS would make all the difference IMO

Great review as always W1zzard, pity about the card really.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 11, 2010)

A lot of these cards beign announced by vendors on TPU front page.  Probably will be seen a lot in budget systems from Dell, HP, etc.


----------



## Baum (Oct 11, 2010)

i still got my 9400 Gt running passively....

are there any sub 100€ or 70€ passive GPU's that would make a difference ( on a Core2Duo 2,6 )

i think if you don't game it's not worth it right? Cuda performance should be the same.....

i only consider upgrading if it's passive and accelerates flash more then mine


----------



## RONX GT (Oct 11, 2010)

Great review and Nice little card....
I was expecting 16 ROPS on this, It would've be better if costs around 60.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice review as always, it looks like an ok card for a htpc but thats about it.

But why does this card use ddr3 and not gddr3?


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so glad I bought my 5850 Crossfire. I really hit the nail this time


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 11, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> I'm so glad I bought my 5850 Crossfire. I really hit the nail this time



You are just trying to make people jelous  i'm stuck with my 4870 untill the 6xxx cards have shown what they have to offer so i can decide what i want... i have to admit it's definatly not this and to be honest after reading the review i don't think it is what i want in my htpc either.. maybe a g460 for some real overkill


----------



## sLowEnd (Oct 12, 2010)

Sleeve bearing fan?  Yuck.  (Especially in a horizontal-orientation application like a graphics card)


----------



## damric (Oct 12, 2010)

I wonder how well this card would fare as a dedicated physx card.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 12, 2010)

wew, its still beaten by HD 4670 that was priced much cheaper.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 12, 2010)

RONX GT said:


> Great review and Nice little card....
> I was expecting 16 ROPS on this, It would've be better if costs around 60.



I was hoping for 8 ROPs at least to be honest.



[Ion] said:


> Sounds like a terribly coded game



Agreed.  Any game that can't be maxed out on mid-range hardware because it uses the latest graphical eye-candy as much as possible must be terribly coded.

Oh, and the reason for the poor performance has to do with the cards running out of memory and having to start swapping with the system memory.  Even the GTX470 gets ~3FPS at those settings, while the not much more powerful GTX480 is up around ~18FPS because of the larger frame buffer.  High levels of tessellation and high resolutions eats up video memory, this will be true of any game that uses tessellation at any noticeable level.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2010)

W1zzard, the GTS450 is not listed in the power consumption.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 27, 2010)

GT430 is a terrible disaster that should be priced 50$ at max


----------

